# SUPERHERO (Short 45second Piece)



## teknoaxe (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh you thought I was done with music, didn't you? You thought wrong. I've been busy and moving and busy, but here is a short piece I've done, amongst others, as sort of a recorded idea.


----------

